# La Spaziale S1 Mini Vivaldi £1,200 all Inclusive



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

This deal is for forum members ONLY.

When ordering please quote your member ID for verification

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/La%20spaziale/La%20Spaziale%20S1%20Mini%20Vivaldi


----------

